# For All Grandmas Having Trouble With Their Computers



## SeaBreeze (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Elzee (Jan 12, 2013)

I am beginning to think that children these days are just born knowing how to use the computer and other such electronic gadgets. How do they figure it out so fast?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 12, 2013)

I dont know, still having troubles with a calculator and the TV remote control, LOL!


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 19, 2018)

I remember when:

Computers were the size of my living room
I could write code
cell phones were the size of a brick
cd's ruled
cassettes ruled
vinyl ruled
VW's were the cars of the people

Any fond memories out there?


----------



## ancient mariner (Apr 19, 2018)

When I have problem with PC, I unplug, go take a nap, plug in , and resume when well rested.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> I remember when:
> 
> Computers were the size of my living room
> I could write code
> ...



"Pac Man" was amazing.
"Pong" was a miracle.
There was a mailbox around here completely covered with glued-on AOL Start Up CDs.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 19, 2018)

ancient mariner said:


> When I have problem with PC, I unplug, go take a nap, plug in , and resume when well rested.



That usually works for me as well.


----------

